# Office XP Word Slow opening & closing



## silvana (Aug 11, 2007)

Word is unbelievably slow to open and close. Other Microsoft product are just fine. Can anyone help please. Have already uninstalled and reinstalled.
Can anyone help please. ..........tks silvana


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF :wave:

What parts take a while to load?

Does your Antivirus program scan every word document for infections before opening?


----------



## silvana (Aug 11, 2007)

I am not able to start typing. It take 30-50 seconds for the cursor to be in place before it will accept typing. It seems like it is searching or something to that effect.


----------



## silvana (Aug 11, 2007)

I dont know about the antivirus scanning every word document. I use McAfee, just the basic protection. 
And when I shut down, it takes another 30 or so seconds for word to leave.


----------



## silvana (Aug 11, 2007)

Excel works just fine. in and out in seconds


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Try this:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/280821

Look under Method two.


----------



## silvana (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi, tks for suggestion

I have gone in the site and re-installed my printer
I am not comfortable going into registry key and reinstallilng fonts
I do not have enough knowledge to mess with the two above and fix
the consequence 

Is there a place where I can view the macro instructions that word opens and closes with.

There has to be a solution to this problem that I can help with 

Thank you for your time....................silvana


----------



## silvana (Aug 11, 2007)

I have a feeling that it has something to do with template

I have had a template box come up asking about saving in template form, not sure

as it does not happen often.

My system and files are so clean, there are no corruption that shows up.

So I am really at a loss on this problem.

tks sil


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Try this article:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/art...785-ms-word-solving-some-common-problems.html


----------



## silvana (Aug 11, 2007)

Good morning, I have gone into the site you suggested and followed every suggestions they recommended. It has improved performance by approx 20%.. 

However, that is still not up to capacity. Please suggest further, we may get to 100 capacity yet. lol ....So now I have deleted the registry, deleted .dot file, reinstalled word, removed scan protection of files and reenabled it (this was not the problem) and if you have any other suggestions I would be very happy to try them.

Thank you so very much for your efforts on my behalf.............silvana


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

No problems I am glad to help :smile:.

This might actually be a hardware problem, what i would like you to do is got to this article here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/art...ios-articles/117420-everest-home-edition.html

When you go into the article, first follow the instructions to download and install the program. Once that is done look under *Summary* follow those instructions, and post back with two screenshots, so we can see what's inside.

encase you dont know what I mean open up *Everest*, on the right menu click on *Computer*, then on *Summary*, once the list is loaded, take a few screenshots, so we can get all the information and then please post them in your next reply.


----------



## silvana (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi, Was not able to download Everest Ultimate Editor Trial 4 and Everest Home Edition is not availablew for download.(the set up files are corrupted on the Ultimate version and would not download)....
So I dont know where we can go from here.
Any other suggestions??? Thank you ................silvana


----------



## silvana (Aug 11, 2007)

The error message put up by Everest Ultimate Editor Trial 4, is that the the set up files are corrupted and to get a new copy of the program..................


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi silvana,

I have just re-checked the links and they are both fully operational, and working.

Please download using this link for *Everest™Home Edition.*
_(When downloading, please disable any Pop-up blockers that you may have, until the download is complete.)_

Kind Regards,


----------



## silvana (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi Dave, tks for responce........

I cant see menu on right hand side that says "computer"

There is a vertical menu on left hand side with Heading of FILES
..............vertical menu on right hand side with heading of INFO

but neither has sub heading of computer. 

Please walk me through this a little more detailed. 

I have the Everest free Edition on screen but I do not see a download option . Light brown background with tons of ads. It has not downloaded onto computer.

ON FURTHER READING THE LIGHT BROWN SCREEN THERE IS A LIMITATIONS STATEMNET WHICH READS:

Lavalys has discontinued the free edition. This is unsupported.

So it may be available in Australia but not in Canada> ????

Thank you...silvana


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello again silvana :wave:,

I can see what you mean now, when you click on that webpage that chauffeur2 provided is were you need to select were you want to download the file from. Here is a picture of what I mean (Look inside the red box)










Click on one of the links.


----------



## silvana (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi guys, Tks for bearing with me. I was finally able to successfully download Everest Home Edition and go to Computer / Summary................However, I do not know how to take a screen shot to post for you to look at................... 

In the meantime I bought and downloaded a registry cleaner from one of the sites, and I fixed some " errors" but it did not speed anything up. 

So can you tell me how to take a screen shot and post it for your perusal.....tks sil


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello again :wave:, here are the instructions to take a screen shot and post it in a reply:

To post a screen shot please follow these steps....
*
How to take a screen shot.*


Open up Everest, on the left menu click on *Computer*, then on *Summary*.
Look on your keyboard and there should be a button (usually in the top right corner) that reads *PrtSc*, press that button.

_** Please Note: If you cant find the button, here is a picture of a basic keyboard, and look at the key with the red squares around it. Click
 *Here* (Click on the Blue link) to view the Picture. **_


Once the *PrtSc* button is pressed, Open up Microsoft Paint.

Click *Start*, 
Click *Run* 
Type in *MSpaint*, 
Press *Ok*.


Once Paint is open, On the Menu bar click on *Edit*
Then *Paste*.
Save the file to your computer as a Jpeg image (Mainly so the size is not so big)
On the menu bar click *File*, 
Click *Save as..*
Next to _Save as type_ click the drop arrow, and choose *Jpeg*
The click *Save*.

*How to Attach a file to a post*

In your nest post click on the little *paperclip*, as seen in the picture below:









Now you should have a pop up window.

Click *Browse*
Find the file click on it, and press *Open*.
Press upload. When the upload is complete you can close the _Upload Window_, and finish typing your reply, then when done just click *Submit reply*.


----------



## silvana (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi again, Okay, I have saved the file but I need to find the paperclip.

thank you for staying with me.

I hope you can find something in my system snapshot.

Here goes again ..I see the paperclip


----------



## spanz (Apr 13, 2010)

I just deleted the template: normal.dot and MS word is closing super fast again. Don't know why. File is under documents and settings owner
application data microsoft templates

It did what people say, it re-created itself the next time I closed MS word, but now it closes faster.


----------



## kavawoman (Apr 24, 2010)

At last after all that I was brave enough to delete the template normal.dot, too, and yes it's solved the problem.


----------

